# antique genset



## phillip302 (Jul 1, 2012)

hey everyone i bought a genswt no motor but a 25kva fairbanks generator icant find any tags on it to find who made it or what motor should be in it. doea anyone have any information for me


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know anything about this antique generator. However, I have shared this pictures of gensets with my friend who is an expert in dealing with such kind of genset. I will get back to you with detailed information about this genset.


----------

